
Thue – Morse sequence and how I discovered I wasn't alone after all - yantrams
http://linkdot.link/abbabaabbaababba/
======
yantrams
A compilation of properties of Thue Morse sequence and the story of my
obsession with it as a kid. Nothing original as such. Would love to hear if
anyone from the Hacker News community experienced this. I'm new to programming
so please don't judge me if the code snippets aren't up to the mark. Would
appreciate constructive feedback.

~~~
noonespecial
For a while, when I was young, I obsessively shaded in squares on graph paper
whenever it was in front of me. I believe I often converged on this pattern as
my favorite.

~~~
yantrams
You would love this Youtube channel in that case :)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Vihart](https://www.youtube.com/user/Vihart)

